# Happy Day



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sure that everyone has heard me moan and groan and obsess about stays and so forth. I know definitely that it will always be a work in progress, and there is always a chance that a dog who stays one trial will still mess up on stays in the next trial. So I'm not getting too crazy! 

But we went to a trial this morning and I'm happy to announce that we finally have our first novice leg.  The ironic thing is that it was probably the worst that he's ever done on heeling, and we unfortunately had one of those really eager-marker type judges who was taking whole points off vs the halfs that others might. So I had 2 bumps on the figure 8, 2 whole points off. Bump on a left turn, another whole point off. Lag coming out of an about turn, another whole point off. Another about turn, Jacks went a little wide and I stepped out on my right foot, that was another whole point off. :yuck: So all in all, 6 points off right there with just the heeling! And then we lost 2 points because Mr. Friendly took a step forward on the stand. :doh: 

But Jacks made my day when we went out there for the stays and he didn't even do all of the butt shifting that he normally does on sits!!!!!! He did exactly one shift which is allowed and he held it!!! 

And the thirty minute down... I was very happy to see that even though somebody to our left was taking a crate down and gratuitously dragging it around and somebody else was opening and closing the LOUD pole barn doors... Jacks perked up and STARED intently at where the noises were coming from, but he held his stays. 

So we have our first REAL obedience Q. :--shyly::heartbeat:artydude

As you can tell by our new signature, it's something I'm thrilled and tickled and gleeful about. I spent extra time in the ring after the judge said "Exercise finished" to give him hugs and kisses and praise him for the good stay. 

And I did a happy dance when I got out of the ring. 

And then while I raced back to my chair to stuff Jacks' cheeks full of pupperoni, I had a panicked few minutes second guessing whether I'd actually heard the judge right when she announced the qualified numbers. I was in such a kissing-my-dog-to-pieces daze that I couldn't remember if I'd heard her announce my number.  

Couple tips to share - and I'm happy to say that while I was a nervous wreck out there in the ring, that I did think on my feet.

The judge was one of those evil ones who - besides having a very eager marker pen - had the start of the heeling pattern right inside the entrance. Which means that going back to the start for the off leash heel, there was an opportunity for Jacks to trot outside the ring to visit with my sister who wasn't too far. She also had the recall exercise set up to the front of the ring, which means that I was standing right next to the entrance when I called him to front, and if I'd chosen to do the right finish, there was a chance of him going right out through the open gate. 

I'm so thankful I have been working on our left pivots and u-turns, because going into the offleash heel, I moved in such a way so that I never gave him the chance to be near the opening. 

And I'm so thankful that I have two functioning finishes, because rather than send him into the right finish and chance him going out the gateway, I told him to swing and got a perfect left finish.  

So yay.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yay! Congrats to both of you!! Beautiful pic ♥


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

congratulations on your teams first leg toward aCD. The tough judge taking a full point for mistakes was perfectly within his rights and remember all the other competitors got the same treatment, but when I was showing my dogs I really didn't like it either. The main thing is YOU got your first leg , success way to go .


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks<:

@nugget's dad - I know. Actually, when I was standing on the side watching run-offs, I was stunned that one of the other people from novice B only got a 197 with her golden. They looked so much BETTER when they were out there. 

And it does tell you how tough the judge was considering 197 was the score to beat for HIT. This was a golden specialty, and a lot of really awesome and downright perfect teams were out there and getting interesting scores. One person I saw get a 194? She's gotten on average 199's and even a 200 at other trials I've seen her at this year.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's still only numbers , at a Michigan show we scored a199 and finished in third place losing to one team and beating the other but all of us lost first to a miniature poodle that was great. This was open B several years ago


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Great picture.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! I love the "Officially One Legged" one.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Super great news!! Now you know you can do it!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

I'm so happy for you.:--happy:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Anney - while I was waiting for the score sheets, I did pick up a couple more show entries from the advertising table nearby. So that does tell you how my confidence in him perked up a little bit.


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Yay and congrats!!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on the leg! That's wonderful! I know how great it feels to finally be successful with a battle you've been facing in training.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations!! Great news!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone<:

It is right back to business today (or as soon as Hotel4Dogs puts up the new week for training).  I went to a fun match today and got to chit-chat with people who were there at the trial and share the news with friends. I wasn't the only one who was raising an eyebrow about the judge's scoring and ring setup. There were other people commenting. <- I guess I should get used to it because somebody mentioned to me that the judge we have at the next couple trials is known for scoring tough as well.  

One of the instructors came up to chit-chat about how Jacks did at the show and when I mentioned our WAR with stays, she volunteered to help me out with stays today. This meant her going up and giving rewards to get his attention OFF of me and have him looking over at the judge and steward more. The hilarious thing is that Jacks (my food hound) turned up his nose at the teeny little cheese cubes she was trying to give him. She had to pull out the hot dogs.

I didn't think he needed the help today (he was very relaxed), but it's probably something I will ask her or others to help me with as we gradually start moving me around the room and out of sight.  

Oh and I think I got to see a forum member and her new puppy today! I'm an idiot because I didn't ask her name or the name of the puppy (too busy smiling over Jacks' reaction to having a little puppykins coming to visit him and checking him out - Jacks recognized that the little boy was one of his kind and he was so cute and polite in letting the pup lead the way with the sniff exchage, but at the same time you could see him really PUZZLED about figuring out why the other golden retriever was so _small_ and how was he supposed to play with it). And of course I was smiling over the puppy and thinking that he was a REALLY NICE pup. She had really nice focus with him already. It wasn't until she was back by her crate and talking to her other dog that I heard the name "Selli".  I had to go in the ring for another run and I think she left soon after, otherwise I would have gone over to introduce myself. *smacking self for not moving fast enough*


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! 

Don't worry about the judge - if you don't think he was fair, don't show under him again


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Sharon<:

I think the judge was fair in what she chose to deduct points on. I think talking with the ladies yesterday, we all pretty much knew where we lost points. It was just surprise at HOW MANY points she took off. LOL. 

She was very fair in that if I'd had a tighter heel on the abouts and more teamwork on the figure 8, we would have gotten HIT. I know exactly where I lost points. 

In some ways, showing to her would have given me a REALLY GOOD chance at getting a HIT, if we made fewer mistakes. Because she was judging everyone equally and I suspect she had certain things she was knocking _everyone_ about. 

The trainer who tied for HIT got a 197.5 - I swear that she and her dog would have gotten a 199 under any other judge. The dog sat slightly crooked on the first sit of both the on leash heel and off leash heel. And did the same thing on the run off. You can probably quibble about a minor issue like a crooked sit getting a whole point taken off, but that is what it is.

Now if I were a new trainer or with a really green dog, I would probably avoid this judge simply because of where she set up that pattern. 

I plan to mention this to my instructor this week and thank her for doing all of those brainless annoying set up drills where you enter the ring and immediately set up near the opening. Because that's exactly what we faced on Friday. 

There was a really good trainer there with a green dog (not even 2 yet), who lost her dog right from the beginning of the pattern. I know she was extremely upset with the judge. I think other judges will at least set you up in the next corner of the ring so you have a few steps to work on focus before you have to set up. 

And of course as I mentioned - going back to start the off leash and finishing on the recall, there was a pretty huge TRAP right there. I didn't see any dogs leave the ring, but gosh that could have happened very easily. That opening was RIGHT THERE.  Again, something we drill on Wednesdays.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's fairly common to start the heeling pattern by a ring gate.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> It's fairly common to start the heeling pattern by a ring gate.


Is it? 

From what I've seen watching at trials or personally have experienced through Friday, they set up at the next corner. This was the first time they set us up right by the gate and in such a way that a dog coming in to front would be within 2 feet of the entrance if finishing to the right. That's what we train for at class, but egad. At least the pattern was easy, I guess.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree with it being commom to start right by the gate - I especially love when the fast portion of the heel heads you into a gate, normal with an about turn at the gate - where the leash is usually sitting LOL always a distraction for Faelan!

You know, I am sometimes surprised at how some judges score; but as long as they score fairly for everyone. Their main goals should be to qualify everyone who deserves to qualify and to get the placements correct. 

If I step in to the ring and nail the first sit, I usually can expect the judge to sharpen his/her pencil while if the first sit is umm, not so good, the scoring tends to go into a softer mode although sits may be presumed crocked from there on out - it is when the judge circles you for each sit you know he/she is likely to be judging you for placements.

There is one judge I simply will no longer show under - my King got nailed at least a point each and every sit - not because his sits were crooked or lagged or forged but because the judge thought he sat too slow (for a golden). Although my dogs all have great hips now (King did not) and sit so fast you can hear their butts hitting, this judge will no longer get my entries; some judges just don't like a particular style so you learn who they are and make decisions from there


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah that looks pretty typical to me.

I don't mind a judge who scores hard. What I don't like is a judge who scores easy. Because if they let things go then the best team won't necessarily come out on top.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> There is one judge I simply will no longer show under - my King got nailed at least a point each and every sit - not because his sits were crooked or lagged or forged but because the judge thought he sat too slow (for a golden). Although my dogs all have great hips now (King did not) and sit so fast you can hear their butts hitting, this judge will no longer get my entries; some judges just don't like a particular style so you learn who they are and make decisions from there


Teehee.. a month or so ago I was told by my judge she should take my halts because it is unatural..:doh:.. We stop too quick...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I don't mind a judge who scores hard. What I don't like is a judge who scores easy. Because if they let things go then the best team won't necessarily come out on top.


I was thinking that if they score the same for everyone, then the best team will come out on top. 

I guess I understand the point though - like judges who will go easy on novice A people and be brutal with the trainers they know are very experienced. 

I haven't really seen judging like that, thankfully, even though my Weds instructor did say that while they aren't supposed to judge differently for novice A people, that sometimes that does happen. I know definitely when I had my Danny I can think of a couple "training in the ring" things I got away with that I'm cringing about now. ! The toughest judge we had was in the first trial ever. When I was so nervous I forgot to spit my gum out before going into the ring. And the judge stopped me after the onleash heel, told me to spit my gum out, and thoroughly scolded me. On one hand she went "easy" on me because it was my first show and I was a teenager. She actually told me that if I swallowed the gum or got rid of it before continuing, that she would just mark me down for handler error instead of NQ'ing me. When I went back into the ring for stays... ahem.... I again forgot to spit my gum out and was scolded AGAIN. But she'd already chopped all my points away because of various things during the heeling, handler errors, second call on the front. She didn't cut any points in half to help me.  Obviously didn't discourage me either other than me absolutely never ever to infinity planning on showing to that judge ever again. 

The judge on Friday did most definitely judge the same across the board on everyone. Of course there weren't any novice A people at this trial. I think some of these shows too - there will be people showing in novice B who the judge already saw in utility or open with other dogs. I'm going to assume that the mistakes that they make with the greener dogs probably are going to be a bit more obvious, because the judge is comparing to those mondo experienced dogs right?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually I was thinking of the judges who score everyone equally, but let the "smaller" things go. For instance, if a judge decides fronts that are straight but slightly off center shouldn't be hit, you think that sounds great if you're the one that has slightly off center fronts, but if you've got dead center fronts it's upsetting that you're being scored the same as the other person.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is the nature of game.. You have to decide how you feel about your performance and really not worry too much about the scores.. they will come and go.. I had one judge be honest with me when I went up to get my breakdown afterwards. She told me that because she "knows" us and she considers Titan a 200 dog (whatever that means??) that if he is not absolutly perfectly center on the fronts or leaning at all...she would take them on me and not most others...really??? I do still love this judge and will show to her but I know walking in not to worry too much about the score. Not sure what is going on but when new judges come into our area the scores are usually pretty brutal like they are proving a point.. been some pretty tough scores around here lately but I am still very happy with Titan's runs..
That is what matters at the end of day and it sounds like you were okay with the run just not the score.. Glad the experience was good!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

nuggets dad said:


> congratulations on your teams first leg toward aCD. The tough judge taking a full point for mistakes was perfectly within his rights and remember all the other competitors got the same treatment, but when I was showing my dogs I really didn't like it either. The main thing is YOU got your first leg , success way to go .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Was your other dog a golden too? How far did you get?
I have friends showing in the MI area....small world!
Michelle


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My last six dogs were and are goldens. One earned his UD my female her UDX and 95 ouch points and. My last obedience dog earned his UDX. And an OTCH all three lived to be 14, 16,
13 in that order. My older of the two dogs I now have is a female that's stubborn as the day is long and I never tried to do much training as the only thing she will respond to is an e collar and I do not like to use it , the puppy Nugget is already doing 3 min. Sits and five min downs along with goog recalls for a five month old pup and his heeling is going along well as he finally learned to watch .




Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow! Sounds like you've had some great dogs and Nugget's amazing! Is the "95 ouch points" a typo, a Freudian slip, or obedience insider speak?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It should have bee otch points, Sadie had all of her necessary wins for the title but slipped on the grass at a outdoor trial and injured her shoulder and I was unwilling to ever jump her again.


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry it was Quest not Sadie


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That must have been very tough but good to hear that Quest was more important than that big title.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

All the titles we can win are only important to the human side of the team and yes they do represent a lot of time and money but my ego isn't anywhere as important as my dogs health,and I'd make the same choice every time.


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Went back to class today and was tickled that my instructor came in all smiles for me. She was the first person I contacted after I got home last Friday. She's been through all of the same stay issues with one of her dogs, so she understands exactly what I'm dealing with. And she's been _really_ helpful in fixing his problem.  

All gloating and floating aside, I was also pretty happy with Jacks today. Only issue I had was with him not always "watching" on the heeling. Well, that and our heelwork was a bit sloppy in spots. Instructor called me aside to tell me that both up us were going wide (I told her where we lost points at the trial). I of course confessed to not being ready when she told us "forward". We were pointed the wrong direction, Jacks was on the dead ring, he wasn't watching, excuses, excuses.  

One of the reasons I'm very happy with Jacks is that we started class with "torture stays" where the instructor went around and really tempted the dogs to break. She was jogging past them, going up and clapping her hands and calling them, offering cookies... 

Jacks was the only dog who didn't break, and that was even with me backing a good 20 feet away. He wagged his tail and perked up every time she went near him, but held his sit stay. 

I know we aren't out of the woods, especially since he has always known what "stay" means. He just chooses to break. So there is more work ahead.


----------

